# General Lighting Help?



## NightWalkUT (Nov 10, 2016)

Hey all, as always we have already started our haunt build for this season. I have always used black lights, strobe lights and a few cheap flood lights and lamps here and there. 

Now we have much more complex sets that require better lighting. I would prefer to stick with LED's but as far as flood or spot lights go, what would you recommend? I want to "layer" lighting colors and brightness as well- leaving some areas darker then others, with some good darker ambient lighting as well.

For example- We have our indoor "forest" area, full of trees, and a ton of foliage as well, but can get that "creepy" dark lighting with hints of blues and greens.


----------



## NightWalkUT (Nov 10, 2016)

* I meant Cant get that "creepy" dark lighting.


----------



## corey872 (Jan 10, 2010)

To me, lighting is very easy to 'overdo' if you're looking for creepy, dark, etc. I have a couple of 3 watt LED spots (usually running on the lowest of 4 brightness notches), a dozen or so LED flickering candles running at maybe 0.1 watt each, a half dozen flickering LED pumpkins running at about the same wattage, some fluorescent blacklights, neon flicker bulbs and a few strings of incandescent miniature lights. So, not counting the black lights, maybe 30-40 watts combined in all others - and even that is way more than enough to see by.

If it were me, I'd look for low wattage LEDs...1 watt or less, possibly even single/individual LEDs which can make a small spot of light right where you need it. You might also consider the 'dominant' wavelength of the color and look for LEDs which are deep in the spectrum you want. ie 430nm blue, 555nm green, 635nm red which will give very saturated deep colors as opposed to 470, 525 and 633nm variants which are 'high efficiency' colors - typically giving a brighter, but more washed out looking light.


----------



## exascale (Jan 3, 2018)

I have 4 of these for my front yard haunt: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00EADCPDS/ref=twister_B00ZKQKEMI?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1

They are nice because you can configure them for static light in any color. If you want to move up DMX control they are good for that too. A $50 usb to DMX adapter, some XLR microphone cables and a computer with the free lighting program QLC+ allows you create a light sequence that repeats on a chase.


----------



## David_AVD (Nov 9, 2012)

I originally made a few mini LED spot lights [LINK] but more recently got some 12V RGB lights [LINK] which are brighter, but you can select the colour and brightness once they're in place.


----------

